# Leornard Bernstein the young peoples concerts



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Leornard Bernstein the young peoples concerts is a series were Berstein keeps small lectures about music
few examples of the subjects:" what is symphonic music?" ""What is sonata form" "What is melody" 
"Tribute to Sibelius"
There are lots of them, just check out this guys channel if you want to watch them.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Every classical music fan should have this series on DVD. It isn't just for kids. These programs may be the greatest thing Bernstein ever did. It laid the groundwork for a whole generation of classical music fans.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

bigshot said:


> Every classical music fan should have this series on DVD. It isn't just for kids. These programs may be the greatest thing Bernstein ever did. It laid the groundwork for a whole generation of classical music fans.


Not just the Young People's Concerts, but also The Unanswered Question lectures. They may have been given at Harvard, but he intended them for anyone, musician and non-musician alike. Fantastic stuff!


----------

